
Show HN: Transform Google spreadsheet into a ready-to-embed image gallery widget - maxigimenez
https://blog.updatefy.co/create-gallery-from-google-sheet/
======
gitcommitshow
Pretty useful. Is there any way to create collection here in HN? I want to
remember this for later

